

Ask HN: Is TripIt a product or a feature? - atldev

There have been a few articles recently pushing the notion that "TripIt is a feature, not a product". I think the functionality is pretty good. This makes me wonder "if TripIt is a feature, what would I call my minimum viable product?" A micro-feature?<p>Pretty intimidating, especially since I have a tendency to be critical of my own product ideas that aren't "full-featured" enough. I can easily talk myself out of testing a new product in the market because "it's just not ready". Of course customer development doesn't require a working product, but I hesitate nonetheless.<p>What constitutes a product vs. feature to you? Do you ever let the concern that you don't have enough features prevent you from releasing?
======
atldev
Articles:

1\. [http://www.zdnet.com/blog/howlett/tripit-for-business-a-
feat...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/howlett/tripit-for-business-a-feature-to-
be-acquired/2358?tag=mantle_skin;content)

2\. [http://1travelworld.com/business-travel/rearden-execs-
taunt-...](http://1travelworld.com/business-travel/rearden-execs-taunt-tripit)

